# [gelöst] Kein direct rendering für compiz

## Tickeldi

Hallo Gemeinde.

Mein System läuft mit Gentoo an sich problemfrei, flüssig und zufriedenstellend. Bis auf eine kleine Sache. Meine Compiz Effekte verbrauchen recht viel CPU aber auch das normale scrollen in Browserfenstern dreht meinen Prozessor gleich auf das Maximum hoch.

Vorab folgende Informationen:

Ich verwende eine ATI-Karte. Also:

 *Quote:*   

>         Driver      "fglrx"
> 
>         VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
> 
>         BoardName   "M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]"
> ...

 

Klappt letztendlich auch:

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Aber wenn ich dann compiz im Terminal starte:

```
$ compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

No whitelisted driver found

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1920x1200) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting gtk-window-decorator

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

/usr/bin/compiz (shift) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.
```

Resultat sind schöne compiz-effekte, die aber die CPU belasten und nicht die GPU.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wie ich compiz davon überzeugen kann direkt zu rendern?

Edit: Achja, das Compiz-Fusion-Icon bringt in der Sache auch keine verbesserung. Die Option "direct rendering" ist grau und nicht anwählbar. Ich schätze auch das fusion-icon mag meinen Treiber nicht.

Edit2: Was zu erwähnen auch sinnvoll sein könnte:

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.582

      Latest version installed: 8.582
```

Edit3: fusion-icon sagt:

```
$ fusion-icon

 * Detected Session: gnome

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap with direct rendering context

 ... present with indirect rendering, exporting: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --indirect-rendering

compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

compiz (shift) - Warn: No compatible text plugin loaded.
```

Last edited by Tickeldi on Mon Mar 23, 2009 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tickeldi

Ich habe mal im compiz-forum nachgefragt und dort folgende Antwort erhalten:

 *Quote:*   

> Whitelisting has nothing do with indirect rendering vs. direct rendering. For some reason your distribution has decided not to whitelist your driver. However, whether it's whitelisted or not, you can only get the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap support via indirect rendering.
> 
> You may want to seriously consider using the open source drivers for your video card. They generally handle compiz much better these days and, in fact, I believe you are using the last fglrx release that will support for video card.
> 
> Adam
> ...

 

Deren Meinung ist also, ich komme um Radeon nicht herum. Warum auch immer. Meine Karte wird sowieso nicht mehr lange durch den fglrx unterstützt werden, so ist es wahrscheinlich besser, das ich mal auf den Radeon-Zug aufspringe.

EDIT:

Gesagt getan. Es gab zwar so ein paar Probleme wieder zurückzuwechseln (unter anderem musste ich einen symlink zu libdri.so löschen und den xorg-server reemergen), aber jetzt läuft alles mit EXA und DRI einfach klasse!

----------

